# Piano and string orchestra



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

I've only heard two works for this combination, Gerhard's and Schnittke's concertos, but I am in love with it. What else should I hear?


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

...some popular piano quartets/quintets

Faure - Piano quartet 1 & 2
Schumann piano quintet
Brahms - piano quintet
Elgar - piano quintet
Dvorak - piano quintet
Franck -piano quintet
Shostakovich - piano quintet


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

From the top of my bald spot!

*Gerald Finzi* - "Eclogue" Op 10 
*Malcolm Arnold* - Concerto for Piano Duet and Strings Op 32
*Galina Ustvolskaya* - Concerto for Piano, String Orchestra and Timpani
*Ferruccio Busoni* - Piano Concerto in D Op 17 for piano and string orchestra
*George Dyson* - Concerto Leggiero for Piano and String Orchestra

Some of them are slightly sweet, and I apologize for the Timpani in the Ustvolskaya (No I don't!  )

/ptr


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Among works with string orchestra:

Hindemith:"The 4 Temperaments"
Britten:"Young Apollo"
Finzi:"Eclogue"
Martinu:"Double Concerto" (includes percussion)
Liszt:"Malediction" (underrated)
Kokkonen:"Durch ein Spiegel". It´s for harpsichord and strings, but extremely enjoyable
Ustvolskaya:"Piano Concerto" (includes timpani)
Enescu:"Concerto in the Classical Style"
Alkan:"Concerto da Camera"


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Couac Addict said:


> ...some popular piano quartets/quintets
> 
> Faure - Piano quartet 1 & 2
> Schumann piano quintet
> ...


I don't think that's what he's looking for.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Mendelssohn:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

MJongo said:


> I've only heard two works for this combination, Gerhard's and Schnittke's concertos, but I am in love with it. What else should I hear?


You will not hear any of the extended techniques from the strings in these earlier works (but the 20th Century repertoire might interest you most?) But survey what you will.

The Bach keyboard concerti, if you don't mind Bach on a piano, are for the keyboard(s) and strings, and similarly, this by Haydn: Concerto in F major, Hob.XVIII:3

A number of the concerti by Mendelssohn.

Saint-Saens' Caprice Valse, "wedding cake,"





Ernest Bloch ~ Concerto Grosso No. 1





Bohuslav Martinů - Double Concerto for 2 string orchestras, piano & timpani (great piece, imo)













Frank Martin ~ Petite Symphonie Concertante for piano, harp, harpsichord and two string orchestras









Benjamin Britten ~ Young Apollo, for piano, string quartet and string orchestra.





Gerald Finzi ~ Eclogue 





Takashi Yoshimatsu ~ Threnody to Toki 





Alan Hovhaness ~ concerto "Lousadzak"





P.s.
...Found while looking around, excepting for the Liszt, works I have not heard:
Franz Liszt ~ Malediction for piano and string orchestra, S. 121
Ferruccio Busoni ~ Piano Concerto in D, Op. 17, for piano and string orchestra
Hermann Haller ~ Concerto No. 2 for Piano and String Orchestra (1962)
Sophie Lacaze ~ Concerto n°1 for piano and string orchestra (2002)


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

violadude said:


> I don't think that's what he's looking for.


I think you're right. I thought I read Schnittke's piano quintet in the OP


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Shostakovich's First Piano Concerto almost qualifies (there is a trumpet).


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Couac Addict said:


> I think you're right. I thought I read Schnittke's piano quintet in the OP


I believe he probably had this piece in mind.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Some of Mozart's piano concertos, like #12 have been arranged for string quartet instead of orchestra. Can be expanded this way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

violadude said:


> I believe he probably had this piece in mind.


I believe he probably just had the Concerto For Piano And Strings in mind


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

arcaneholocaust said:


> I believe he probably just had the Concerto For Piano And Strings in mind


Or that. I haven't heard that one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2014)

Don't feel bad. I listened to it for the first time yesterday (wait, no, it was Friday). Quite neat.


----------

